
Notorious Hacker ‘Phineas Fisher’ Says He Hacked the Turkish Government - Kristine1975
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/phineas-fisher-turkish-government-hack
======
Kristine1975
Phineas Fisher has more information about the hack on his Twitter account:
[https://twitter.com/GammaGroupPR](https://twitter.com/GammaGroupPR)

